# Belgian Pension



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello,

My wife (before we met) worked in Brussels for four years from 1976 to 1980 and is wondering if it was worth her time actioning information received from the Belgian Bureau for Belgian affairs/SVB - basically the info received has mentioned that the wife should go through the UK pensions people to get authority to further approach the SVB (mentioned above). Having posted before with regards to claiming a pension and an expat living in Switzerland mentioned four years in the Swiss system was worth a once a year payment of about 60 Euros...for the sake of a similar payment to my wife would it be worth her time to pursue this or would anyone know if the sum was considerably greater to make it worthwhile?

Any thoughts or comments would be much appreciated

Many Thanks,

David, Cyprus


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I've moved this thread into the "Benelux" forum rather than the Rest of the World section.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Within the EU (well, the EEA for Switzerland), the process is generally pretty good for claiming cross border pensions. (It's the main pension from the country you're living in or the last country you worked in that can be kind of a hassle.) I'd go for it. Shortly after applying for my French pension, I got a letter from the German pension agency that basically just said "when do you want to start receiving your German pension?" Apparently they received everything necessary from France more or less automatically.

Make sure she includes her time worked in Belgium when she applies for her UK pension (or whichever pension agency she applies through). That seems to be what triggers the pension people to initiate the process in whatever other countries in the EU in which a person has worked.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## 1relocator (Aug 7, 2017)

I second what Bev said. Worth giving it a go!


----------

